# Inverto Volksbox Videoformat wiedergeben



## KlawWarYoshi (28. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geehrte Community,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen glücklicher Besitzer einer Inverto Volksbox,
doch ich stehe schon vor den ersten Fragen
(auf welche ich nach ersten Suchen mit Googlen keine brauchbaren Hilfen fand)
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir vllt weiterhelfen.

und zwar habe ich kürzlich etwas aufgenommen (Pro7 HD (HD+)),
und irgendetwas ist bei der 3stündigen Aufnahme schiefgegangen.
Die Aufnahme bleibt nach ca. 45min immer stehen.



kann man die Aufnahme noch iwie retten (der Rest ist noch vorhanden)?
kann ich die Dateien auf dem Computer wiedergeben? sind mehrere Dateien mit denen ich leider nichts anfangen kann. (siehe Screenshot)
lässt sich dei Sperre mit nicht weiterspulen umgehen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. Januar 2013)

kann mir wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

HD+? das Format ist sowieso so eine Sache, bzw. die Einschränkungen. So - jetzt muss ich erstmal googlen, was so eine Volksbox (lol...) überhaupt genau bietet. 
Ach - da gibbet auch noch mehr als ein Exemplar von.
Also die ca. 100 Euronen-Version bei reichelt sieht gar nicht mal so ungeil aus. 
Aber wenn die mit HD+-Smartcard läuft und auch noch ein HD+-Programm aufgezeichnet wurde, ist der eigentliche Gag bei HD+ doch der, das man eben nichts überspringen kann, ganz zu schweigen vom Editieren am PC, wenn man die Videos überhaupt dorthin bekommt, weil das Zeug nicht exportiert werden darf und wenn man es doch hinkriegt, ist es verschlüsselt.
Preisfrage - sind die gezeigten Dateien auf dem Rechner oder liegen die noch auf der Box?
Ansonsten ist das TRP-Format im Unterschied zu TS nicht so oft vertreten - aber auch kein totaler Exot. Einfach mal Google anwerfen und nach _TRP konvertieren _oder _TRP Converter_ suchen lassen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. Januar 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Preisfrage - sind die gezeigten Dateien auf dem Rechner oder liegen die noch auf der Box?


 
Die Dateien liegen auf ner externen Festplatte (die zu dem Zeitpunkt am PC war).



> wenn man es doch hinkriegt, ist es verschlüsselt.


ist nur in TRP-format. (verschlüsselung nicht vorhanden)



> Einfach mal Google anwerfen und nach _TRP konvertieren _oder _TRP Converter_ suchen lassen.


da habe ich erhlich gesagt nichts befriedigendes gefunden.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

Woher weisst du denn, dass sie nicht verschlüsselt sind? Wird das angezeigt? Nur mal so aus Neugier.
Also ein >TRP Converter< existiert. Der heißt auch so. 
Aber wenn man _TRP Converter_ in Google tippt, gibt es auch eine Menge anderes Zeug, das eine erfolgreiche Konvertierung verspricht.


----------



## norse (7. Januar 2013)

Huhu! habe gerade was interessantes gefunden / gelesen, hoffe es hilft! :



> Die .trp und die durchnummerierten Folgedateien mit copy /b zu einem einzigen .ts binär zusammenkopieren und im TSPlayer (mit den von DVBViewer benutzten DirectX-Filtern) abspielen.





> Du kannst die TRP-Dateien mit TRP Konverter zu TS umwandeln. Die TS-Dateien können mit normalen Playern abgespielt werden. http://hotdownloads.com/trialware/d...-converter.exe?item=22604-66&affiliate=577741


----------



## Knubel (13. März 2013)

Hallo KlawWarYoshi, 
besteht das Problem immer noch ?


----------

